# Iceman Timing



## AverageJoeAb (Jan 20, 2011)

I have a 2010 Diamond Iceman and I'm not sure how to adjust the timing.

Specs:
Draw Length: 27.5"
Draw Weight: 67 lbs

The bow comes from the factory with a 29" draw length. According to the mod and post setting chart on the Diamond website, the cable should intersect the timing dots at 7.8 for a 29" draw length and as you can see in the picture thats exactly where it's at. For a 27.5" draw length the cable should intersect the timing dots at 5.2 so I need to advance(?) the cam. 










From what I've read on the internet, I'm assuming that all I need to do is add twists to the cable until it intersects the proper timing dot. 

Am I on the right track?


----------



## AverageJoeAb (Jan 20, 2011)

*Important Update*

:embara:

Ok, I'm back to update this post because I made some statements that weren't accurate and I'm hoping this update will help other AT'ers with Iceman bows.

After reading the Iceman manual I assumed (incorrectly) that the Mod and Post chart settings described the draw length mod adjustments and the corresponding cable timing settings. 

While I got the draw length module part correct I was completely WRONG about the post settings. As it turns out the POST settings refers to the DRAW STOP.

In my defense, the Iceman manual NEVER states that the Draw Length adjustments MUST be accompanied by a corresponding Draw Stop adjustment  I re-read through the entire tuning section twice to make sure I hadn't missed this point.

The draw stop section of the manual is quite thorough but again doesn't make the connection between Draw Length and Draw Stop. 

_*DO NOT OVER OR UNDER ADJUST.* Under adjustment results in a very low let-off, while over adjustment causes the cam to over rotate and the cable to contact and bend over the cam’s axle before the post stops the total rotation. This will cause excessive cable serving separation. Never move draw stop more than 1/2 mark from factory settings. Doing so will effect performance._​
After changing my draw length from 29" to 27.5" I did not adjust my draw stop from 7.8 to 5.2. My cam was being seriously over rotated and although I didn't have the cam lock up or the cable derail, I have noticed a 1/16 " separation of the serving on the cable :mg:

I'm posting this update to help any other Iceman owners who may be looking to make tuning adjustments but don't know where to start.


----------



## AverageJoeAb (Jan 20, 2011)

*2010 Iceman FLX Timing*

I sent an email to Diamond customer service yesterday morning. Within 3 hours a Diamond technician called me and explained exactly what all the markings on the cam meant, how they were to be set and how to adjust timing. Needless to say, I was seriously impressed.

Here's what the tech had to say about timing on the 2010 Iceman FLX:
_The timing from the factory should not have to be adjusted when adjusting draw length. Normal timing for the Iceman will have the cable intersecting the timing dots between 5 and 7. Adjusting timing is as simple as adding or removing a twist to the cable. _​


----------



## 454casull (Jan 7, 2005)

I am seriously impressed as this was many times not the case. Hopefully Bowtech/Diamond has turned the corner in customer response time; especially from an e-mail. To all mfg's we at the retail level do use customer service as a selling point so do not under estimate the need to support excellence in customer service.


----------



## td051 (Jan 14, 2007)

Awesome. Hear allot of positive comments about their Customer Service. :thumbs_up


----------



## hazwaste (Jul 1, 2010)

so let me get this right. if your draw lengh is set at 2. so should be the draw stop. but i have a 2010 black ice.


----------



## SARASR (Oct 30, 2009)

AverageJoeAb said:


> :embara:
> 
> _*DO NOT OVER OR UNDER ADJUST.* Under adjustment results in a very low let-off, while over adjustment causes the cam to over rotate and the cable to contact and bend over the cam’s axle before the post stops the total rotation. This will cause excessive cable serving separation. Never move draw stop more than 1/2 mark from factory settings. Doing so will effect performance._​
> What exactly do they mean by half a mark? are they talking about the actual marks along the edge pictured here under the stop?
> ...


----------



## hazwaste (Jul 1, 2010)

yes it is EXTREMELY LITTLE adjustment range, its for your % let off. and not much else. and to keep your cams from over roatating.


----------



## AverageJoeAb (Jan 20, 2011)

*2010 Iceman FLX Timing*

Straight from the 2010 Iceman Owners Manual:

*Adjusting the Draw Stop*
Diamond bows are unique in that they use a slotted draw stop that allows minute adjustment instead of the limitations of preset drilled holes. Adjusting these cams to your preferred shooting style can be a relatively easy task by following the owner’s manual instructions.

The post settings are designed to make minute changes in increments as small as 1/16” in draw (up or down) from the draw-length originated by the module. Move the draw post to customize the module for your individual draw length, stopping the cam rotation exactly where you want it. The post rotates until it comes into contact with the limb of the bow, resulting in the most solid wall on the market and the most precise anchor point available. 

Start by adjusting the Allen screw on the post. Loosen just enough to allow movement either toward the 1 (short) or 10 (long) markings on the cam. 

*WARNING: NEVER ATTEMPT POST ADJUSTMENT WHILE DRAWING THE BOW.* 

_When adjusting the post, very little movement is required to dramatically affect the settings._ *DO NOT OVER OR UNDER ADJUST*. Under adjustment results in a very low let-off, while over adjustment causes the cam to over rotate and the cable to contact and bend over the cam’s axle before the post stops the total rotation. This will cause excessive cable serving separation. Never move post more than 1/2 mark from factory settings. Doing so will effect performance.​
This information was also re-emphasized to me when I spoke directly with a Diamond technician. I can also tell you from direct experience that a half mark does make a dramatic change in let-off.


----------



## AverageJoeAb (Jan 20, 2011)

From the Diamond 2010 Post Settings Chart
Diamond FLX
Draw Length => Factory Post Setting

30" => 9.25
29.5" => 8.9
29" => 7.8
28.5" => 6.8 
28" => 6 
27.5" => 5.2 
27" => 4.8 
26.5" => 3.9 
26" => 3.4 
25.5" => 2.9 
25" => 2.3 
24.5" => 1.8 
24" => 1.2

These are the factory post settings for each draw length. The draw length of the bow when it was shipped was probably 29" (mine was) and the factory post setting for this was 7.8 (same as image posted by SARASR). If you move the draw length module then you have to change the post setting as well - this is not optional. 

If, for example, you want to set your draw length to 27.5" you have to adjust the draw-length module to 1.5 and then you have to adjust the post setting to 5.2. 

With the draw length module set to 1.5 and the post setting on 5.2 you will have a draw length of 27.5" and the let off should be approximately 65%. Here's where the half mark adjustment comes in to play. If you want to increase the let off of your Iceman you can move your post up to a half mark away from the factory setting (the factory setting for that particular draw length). For a 27.5" draw length, moving the post out to 5.7 will increase the let-off to approximately 80%.


----------



## SARASR (Oct 30, 2009)

Thanks Joe! That explanation is much more detailed than in the manual for my 09"


----------

